

Introduction to Amplitude Modulation, Demodulation  - taichi
http://mazeofamazement.wordpress.com/2010/06/13/amplitude-modulation-am-demodulation-and-their-circuit-implementations/
Amplitude Modulation, Demodulation and corresponding circuit implementations
======
ilkhd2
just 80 years too old..

~~~
hga
Eh, it's still used today for shortwave and it's nearly trivial to make the
basic circuits.

WRT to shortwave, there's a certain coolness to a technology that allows you
to make world wide 2 way communications _without out the aid of any
intermediate node_ with equipment that can fit into the palm of your hand (a
small CW (Morse code) transceiver and wire for your antenna).

